# Glass blowin' folk



## beersalt (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey y'all around and about,
I've been rubber trampin' and have my torch and some tubing that I'd really like to melt down with some a you* or peeps you know
That have an accessible oxygen tank. I'd be happy to bring my own propane tank, or throw down some pitch to use propane that's already hooked up. I'm hungry for collaboration, and some rage sesh behind the flame. Let's make some spoons n shi
I'll come to you!


----------



## deleted user (Feb 11, 2017)

Hahaha that's excellent! I remember last year I found a class on Craigslist in baton rouge that was teaching the sacred stoner art but was working 60hr weeks so couldn't begin to fuck with it, plus they wanted mad money. 

Anyway everyone is welcome here at my house in Louisiana while I'm still renting the next few months. Going to work in a few weeks so I can put into suppys. I wish I could smoke, fuck hair follicle tests.

Anyway good luck, that's a sweet porposal.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 11, 2017)

'Tis a rather expensive hobby, for sure. When it comes to classes, demos or whatever- they're extremely pricey in themselves most of the time.
My best advice would be to invest in asingle fire torch, you can find those for under $300 used. Which is awesome. 
Fuckin' around on your own, and watching some tutorials would be your best bet. There's plenty of artists that would let you sit in and watch live glass blowing for free, which is really helpful. Your cash should go to supplies if anything, not someone trying to financially rape you because you wanna learn something; and think they're the hottest artist behind a torch since Snodgrass. Heh

So, you have an Oxy tank at your spot??

Agreed. Fuck tests that steer you from the ganj


----------



## deleted user (Feb 11, 2017)

Nah,how much does a OXY tank go for? I'm seeing $100. 

Anyway, that's useful to know. I don't think I'd get into it personally unless I had free time or I was around it. Already trying to pawn and sell some junk I can't store or bring with me and God knows I need to start my terrarium still.


----------



## Kuchi Kopi (Feb 11, 2017)

Oi! My cousin blows glass here in NY if you're ever up this way. He's been doin it for 8 years ish. He's got a few of the big ass tanks in his shop. He'd definitely let you kick it and blow glass, him and his ol' lady house up travelers every now and again. Syracuse University area. I've got tons of pics of his set up and glass. I go with him to fill his tanks quite often and he's mentioned finding tanks for around a hundo as mentioned. I don't recall how much they cost to fill but it's not a lot, he uses a friends company account so it's cheap for him. Anywho, safe travels!


----------

